# cifs + username specified with no parameter [SOLVED]

## tomga

if you got the following line in your /etc/fstab to mount a samba share

```
//samba/share /mnt/samba cifs rw,users,uid=user,gid=group,password=XXX,username=XXX 0 0
```

then you will get the following error when trying to do

```
mount /mnt/samba

username specified with no parameter
```

this error is known http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba-technical/2004-December/038384.html and can be solved changing the users flag to user

change this in your /etc/fstab

```
//samba/share /mnt/samba cifs rw,user,uid=user,gid=group,password=XXX,username=XXX 0 0
```

the only disadvantage is that not every user can umount the mounted share (see "man mount" -> users/user)

----------

## richardash1981

Maybe. After I get past that I get as password prompt and then

```

mount error 1 = Operation not permitted

```

Looking at the source code, this is generic error message when it doesn't recognise what ERRNO is set to by the mount call, so just uses strerror.

----------

